# 10th Annual Hope Mountain Barter Faire



## Burl Source (May 29, 2012)

June 22nd through the 24th. Takilma Oregon.
Best way to describe this event is a Hippie Festival.
Lots of live bands (mostly reggae), organic food and fun people.
Best thing to do is bring a tent and spend the weekend.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 29, 2012)

Sounds badass. I would spend my anniversary there.


----------



## tgraypots (May 29, 2012)

I'd love to go! But then, I'm of an age..........


----------

